# what are the rules



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

not sure if there is anybody that has, but what are the rules for diving/spearfishing the petronus platform. i know that it is legal to dive the unmanned platforms, but what about the ones with people on them.

MY BALLS ARE SWELLING...i think its time

tell me what you think


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

with that rig not being a floater, i dont think there should be any problem diving it. we dive the rigs out of dauphin island all the time with people on them. hell, i like to dive it.


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

I called the coast guard not too long ago and asked them this very question.

They said it was fine to dive them as long as they had no "operations" going that you might interfere in.

A while back heard a tale where a boat was trying to tie up to a functioning rig. The rig operators got on a loud speaker and told them not to do it. The boat tied up anyway and they hit them with a water hose!

Guess they eventually got the message.


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

Sean I'm going.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Pierce is going with that freediving woody for sure


----------



## Buzzbait (Oct 3, 2007)

You do know that rig holds an extreme amount of sharks right? Just saying.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

For the past year the entire gulf and every single wreck seems to be holding an extreme amount of sharks.....up to 3 on any given dive as soon as a speargun goes off.

We got a trip planned, and since there are generally some larger sized sharks at the rigs, we are going to have one person in the water with a powerhead for the sole purpose of watching our backs. Other good thing is if while diving you stay "in" the rigs, it offers great protection.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Man I hate ya'll. Let me know when ya'll are thinking about doing this. I sit right now and look outside my window at a floater in the mississippi canyon in 600' of water. Directly below me is a downed rig that broke off in the middle.I watch giant grouper on the screen from the ADS control van.THEY WON'T LET ME FISH, THEY WON"T LET ME SPEAR!! I need therapy, ASAP!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Josh, ou been in the rig trip from the beginning. I dont have the gas range, but frenchy wants to do a weekender fish and dive, and lay waste to the tuna and 80 pounf jacks!


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I will fake the swine flu to get off work to get in on this one!


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

I've always want to dive the rigs as well. If anybody needs to fill aspot, please let me know.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

There wont be an anchor to ask where it is Rich!!! Haa haa!


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Well hell, if everybody wants to get eaten by the big Makos, I'm in. We'll all just have to pick a time and take a few boats. Who wants to live forever anyway, aside from me... Rich, you can go with us.


----------



## Boondocks (Oct 6, 2007)

Clay-doh, 3 is nothing compared to what you'll see at the floaters. Be careful out there, I have seen literally hundreds of sharks swimming around those rigs while tuna fishing.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Boondocks! Your alive!!! I have called you several times over the last year...glad to see you back!

I hear ya on the sharks, but if the helldivers can do it...heck, I can!

Mickey and Rich...thinkin we may have to make this a multi boat trip???


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

> *Boondocks (5/6/2009)*Clay-doh, 3 is nothing compared to what you'll see at the floaters. Be careful out there, I have seen literally hundreds of sharks swimming around those rigs while tuna fishing.


:withstupid It will probably be more like 300, especially at petronious. Have fun


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Freespool (5/6/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Boondocks (5/6/2009)*Clay-doh, 3 is nothing compared to what you'll see at the floaters. Be careful out there, I have seen literally hundreds of sharks swimming around those rigs while tuna fishing.
> ...


From the top of the food chain to the bottom....no thanks:banghead


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Yo clay, hook it up with a ride and your cam and I'll bring my powerhead that'd be badass....i got your back baby no doubt.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweeeeet. I got a powerhead too, and it sounds like difinately more than one should be in the water. When we get to the rigs, with that crystal blue persuasion water...you better believe the cam will be rollin!


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Ha ha Clay,

I would feel safer with a 18 foot mako behind me, a tuna on the end of my line, than you behind me with a loaded powerhead!


----------



## courantpublisher (Jan 13, 2009)

Sounds like somebody needs to develop a power head that repeatssssssss several times. Or shoot the biggest one and let them eat themselves. Kinda like da canibals.


----------

